# Meetings > Workshops >  Squid Proxy Fest, Κυριακή 5 Δεκεμβρίου, 11π.μ.

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 5 Δεκεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί * Squid Proxy Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο *ocean*.

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
1.	Εισαγωγή, Ωφέλειες - Γιατί πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε proxy browsing. 
2. Squid Proxy - Εγκατάσταση και αρχικές ρυθμίσεις. 
3. Παραμετροποίηση 
4. Advanced Topics: 
- Peering 
- ACLs 
- Delay Pools 
- External Redirect Programs (squidGuard) 
5. Squid Peering στο AWMN - Παρουσίαση Concept - Ζωντανό παράδειγμα configuration 
Αν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον θα παρουσιαστούν και άλλα advanced θέματα όπως το integration με cisco routers, τα cache selection algorithms κ.α.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Για 15 θέσεις από αυτές μπορείτε να φέρετε και τον υπολογιστή σας (pc ή laptop) για εγκατάσταση και πρακτική εξάσκηση. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον *αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας* για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ*
Όσοι θα φέρετε και υπολογιστές παρακαλείσθε να έρθετε *έγκαιρα* και να τους έχετε τοποθετήσει μέχρι τις *10:45 π.μ*

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε τα fests γίνονται για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο.

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ.

----------


## ice

Μια Θεση (1)

----------


## wiresounds

Μια θέση παρακαλώ. (2)

----------


## nkladakis

πρώτος  :: 
edit: τρίτος (3)

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Μία θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ  ::  (4)

----------


## Ifaistos

Και εγω (5)

----------


## jabarlee

jabarlee (6)
bakolaz (7)

----------


## RF

Και για μένα μία (8

----------


## mxou

mxou (9)

----------


## dimitriss

άλλη μια, χωρίς laptop (10)

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί! (11)

----------


## spirosco

μια θεση και για μενα  ::  (12)

----------


## stean_202

Μια για μένα (13)...

----------


## Ripper_gr

(14) for me

----------


## netsailor

Να μη λείψω και εγώ (15)

----------


## pavlidisd

(16)

----------


## Ad-Hoc

"Silencer" (17)

Sorry που δεν το κάνει post ο Silencer αλλά δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο inet

----------


## ekklisis

ekklisis 18

----------


## GeoSava

Μια και για μένα please ....... ( 19 )
Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να έρθω.........  ::

----------


## Renos

Count me in (20)

----------


## jlian

Και εγω με notebook (21)

----------


## TNS

me 2 (22)

ίσως έχω και το laptop

----------


## Exoticom

Μια θέση παρακαλώ.(24)

----------


## koki

Μία κι εδώ. Χεχεχε. Πάλι μπορώ, σας την έφερα. (25)

----------


## PZACH

Μέσα και εγώ (26).

----------


## mindfox

Ki egw (27)

----------


## nkladakis

μια για το spirosco 28

----------


## pavlidisd

> μια θεση και για μενα  (12)

----------


## jim

Μια για μένα (30)...

----------


## MerNion

... τα κάνατε  ::  

jim εσύ είσαι 28

αλλες 2 μένουν

----------


## nodas

*29*

----------


## socrates

και εγώ (30)!

Αν είναι σωστό το μέτρημα του Mernion για άλλη μια φορά μπήκα με την ψύχή στο στόμα!  ::

----------


## MerNion

Υπάρχει άλλη μια θέση γιατι τώρα είδα οτι ο Exoticom αντί για 23 έβαλε 24. οπότε ο hobbit είναι 29.. μένει άλλη μία!!!!! ποιος θα την πάρει;;;

----------


## wiresounds

Πουλήσαμε !  ::  
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Τώρα πρέπει να καλοπιάσω τον ocean να μας κάνει κι άλλο fest από το νέο έτος.

----------


## MerNion

> Πουλήσαμε !  
> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
> Τώρα πρέπει να καλοπιάσω τον ocean να μας κάνει κι άλλο fest από το νέο έτος.


αλλη μία μένει Γιάννη.. πάντως νομίζω οτι από το νέο έτος θα πρέπει να επαναληφθούν πολλά workshops  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> .. πάντως νομίζω οτι από το νέο έτος θα πρέπει να επαναληφθούν πολλά workshops


Τα ψήνω mr admin. Τα ψήνω.  ::

----------


## Exoticom

*O TNS έγραψε:*



> me 2 (22)


Νομιζα οτι ηθελε (2) θεσεις.

----------


## nodas

andreas *30*

----------


## lambrosk

Δηλώνω πρώτος επιλαχόντας! (30+1)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

squid overload 30+2  ::

----------


## andreas

"Τραγικη" συμπτωση: εισηγητης στο squid (=καλαμαρι) fest ειναι ο ocean!! 
 ::   ::

----------


## papashark

overbooking (33)  ::

----------


## mxou

> "Τραγικη" συμπτωση: εισηγητης στο squid (=καλαμαρι) fest ειναι ο ocean!!





> overbooking (33)


Όχι άλλα θαλασσινά!!!  ::

----------


## drf

> overbooking (33)


(34) overclocking  ::

----------


## mxou

> Δηλώνω πρώτος επιλαχόντας! (30+1)


Και θα πάρεις τη δική μου θέση γιατί στις 5 θα έχω, όπως μαθαίνω, υποχρεώσεις.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Δηλώνω πρώτος επιλαχόντας! (30+1)
> 
> 
> Και θα πάρεις τη δική μου θέση γιατί στις 5 θα έχω, όπως μαθαίνω, υποχρεώσεις.


 ::   ::   ::  
Thank You!!!

*Θα παρακαλούσα επίσης ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ στιγμή αν δεν μπορούν να το δηλώνουν !!!*

Αυτό το λέω επειδή:
παρευρισκόμουν *στα προηγούμενα 3 Fest που ήταν περιζήτητα* και *δεν υπήρχαν θέσεις θεωρητικά*, στο τέλος *5 -6 άτομα χωρίς να ενημερώσουν κανέναν δεν έρχονται με αποτέλεσμα να στερούν την θέση κάποιου άλλου !*

Και αυτό γιατί έχουν παρατηρηθεί φαινόμενα ανωριμότητας απο μερικούς και μάλιστα κατεπανάληψη...

Επίσης *επειδή η διάρκεια ενός Fest είναι συνήθως απο τις 11:00 - 17:00 (χοντρικά) και πολλοί φεύγουν στο ενδιάμεσο λόγω δουλειών έτσι πάλι πολλοί στερούνται παρακολούθησης.*

Πρότασή μου είναι *να ανεβάσουμε κατα 10 τις θέσεις* (τόσο είναι αποδεδειγμένα το fault tolerence) *να πάμε στις 40 ώστε να είμαστε με 30 σίγουρους!*

*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ να είναι συνέχεια λιγότεροι την στιγμή που έχει εκφραστεί μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή... και είναι ΚΡΙΜΑ να μην βλέπουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο περισσότερα καινούρια πρόσωπα...* 

*Κώσταμ Κώσταμ άργησες....*

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

overlimit(30+4)  :: 

Καλησπέρα , 

δεν ξέρω τι overlimit#%$%#% (30+...) θα γίνει τελικά , απλά δηλώνω συμμετοχή και μου λέτε αν είναι τελικά αν θα χωρέσω. ::  

btw : ΠΟΛΥ ενδιαφέρον workshop . Μπράβο!  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

OverLimit 30+5, ελπίζω να χωρέσω

----------


## mojiro

buffer underun, header overloaded, error 404 & not found


 ::   ::   :: 


δηλωνω ως επιπλεουμενος (30+6)

----------


## panchovilla

Δεν το βλέπω να έχω τύχη αλλά..... 30+7  ::

----------


## nantito

38 και σήμερα (  ::  )

----------


## bakolaz

Παραχωρώ την θέση μου. Δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι εκεί

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

an xoreso kai go mesa tha paro kai ta conf tou dikou mou mipos kai to setuparo pote  ::

----------


## messinianet

Εγώ θα περάσω και αν έχει χώρο οκ... 

 ::

----------


## jabarlee

ακόμα μια θέση ελευθερώθηκε...και πάλι δε θα έρθω..

----------


## ice

*Οσοι εχουν δηλωσει και αυτοι που ειναι overbooked να ερθουν στον συλλογο να παρακολουθησουν το fest γιατι θα εχουμε πολλες κενες θεσεις .*

Παραχωρω την δικια μου θεση . θα ειμαι με τους ορθιους οταν και εαν ερθω .

----------


## papashark

Οπότε λέτε να χτυπίσω την 39 και ότι κάτσει (το πολύ πολύ να μην κάτσω  ::   ::  )


Συμμετοχή σε fest 48 πριν ? Ουαου !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ocean

[quote="papashark"]Οπότε λέτε να χτυπίσω την 39 και ότι κάτσει (το πολύ πολύ να μην κάτσω  ::   ::  )

Θα σε πάρω εγώ αγκαλία στα γόνατα ...ατιμούλικο !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Θα με κάνεις και νταριντάχτα ?  ::

----------


## koki

> Θα με κάνεις και νταριντάχτα ?


Μη λέτε τέτοια γιατί θα έχουμε αθρώα προσεύελυση

----------


## pavlidisd

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω... Ελεύθερη από μένα η θέση.

----------


## Belibem

Ελπίζω να έχει χώρο και για μένα σε καμια γωνία  ::  Πτου πτου να μας ματιάσουν! Αν όντως έρθουν τόσα άτομα μιλάμε για μια νέα εποχή στην ιστορία του συλόγου  ::

----------


## cirrus

Επειδή το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον, και επειδή μάλλον θα υπάρχουν ελεύθερες θέσεις (ως συνήθως), μάλλον θα περάσω μια βόλτα και εγώ και άμα υπάρχουν θέσεις κάθομαι, αλλιώς δεν πειράζει (μάθημα για να κλείνω θέση σε workshop ποιο νωρίς).

----------


## alasondro

Με βλέπω και εμένα να περνάω με ένα φίλο αν έχει θέσεις καλώς αλλιώς τον π....

----------


## netsailor

Τελικά δεν μπορώ αύριο, οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα μια ελεύθερη θέση.

----------


## nodas

*Παρακαλω αν μπορει καποιος να ανοιξει στις 9:45 με 10 απο αυτους που εχουν τα κλειδια*

----------


## koki

Περάστε κόσμε, και εάν έρθουν πάνω από 30, put the blame on me  ::

----------


## nodas

τι ωρα θα ανοιξει αυριο ?

----------


## xaotikos

Για να μην κάνω άσχετο thread συγχωρέστε μου το off-topic.
Έχει κανένας pigtail για cisco pcmcia να μου δανείσει για 1-2 μέρες? Ένα scan θέλω να κάνω....Αν είναι και μπορεί να το φέρει στο fest ας βάλει μια φωνή εδώ.

----------


## spirosco

Κλειδια εχω κι εγω, αλλα δεν εγγυομαι οτι θα ειμαι κι απο τις 10 το πρωι στη λεσχη  :: 
Θα προσπαθησω παντως.

----------


## nantito

Μιας και βλέπω αρκετές αποχωρήσεις, έχω και το #38  ::  θα περάσω  ::

----------


## nodas

ok spirosco  ::

----------


## nantito

Συγχαρητήρια στον ocean, πολύ καλή παρουσίαση και πολύ εποικοδομητικό fest. Προσέφερε ενημέρωση, αλλά και τροφή για σκέψη και προβληματισμό!

----------


## socrates

Πράγματι πολύ καλό fest! Αξίζούν πολλά μπράβο στον Ηλία (ocean) για την εκπαίδευση που μας πρόσφερε. Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Μπράβο Ηλία......άντε με το καλό και για το part II  ::

----------


## andreas

Πραγματικα καλο fest - Μηπως μπορει καποιο να ανεβασει το ppt εδω ?  ::

----------


## papashark

Με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω τον ομιλητή της ημέρας για την μετάδωση γνώσεων που απλόχερα μας προσέφερε σε μία πολύ ζωντανή και κατανοητή παρουσίαση.


@ Προλαλίσαντας  ::  

Γιατί δεν πρόσεχες στην παράδωση ?

http://www.awmn.otikatalixithes/files

----------


## andreas

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Ηλία,

το squid μου, εγώ, οι clients σε ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσίαση. 
Οι leechers σε επικύριξαν βέβαια αλλά μην μασάς  ::  

Υ.Γ Εκείνο με το connect disable δεν το κάνεις ένα repeat γιατί είχε "θόρυβο" και έχασα το packet  ::

----------


## dimitriss

Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη πρώτα από τους εισηγητές και τους οργανωτες του fest αλλά και από εκεινους που εξ'αιτιας μου δεν καταφερανε να το παρακολουθήσουν. Μετά από μια συναντηση που είχα με τον xaotikos μου ειπε ότι ειχα δηλώσει  ::   ::   ::  αλλά δεν το θυμόμουνα καθόλου. (το γελίο ειναι ότι σκεφτόμουνα ότι αυτό θα είναι καλό fest και δεν είχα δηλώσει). 

Και πάλι συγνώμη.

----------


## nkladakis

πολύ καλός, Ηλία 
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο και απο μένα στον Ηλία ήταν καταπληκτικός σε ΟΛΑ! 
Οργανωση περιεχόμενο,πρακτική...
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! αν και τώρα θα σε χρειαστούμε...  ::

----------


## TNS

Το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως!  ::  

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον κάποιος να συμπλήρωσε την ελεύθερη θέση...  ::

----------


## Belibem

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ τον Ηλία με την σειρά μου.
Καταπληκτική και πλήρης παρουσίαση  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ηλία μπράβο και από εμένα. Περιμένουμε με αγωνία το part II.  ::  

Ευχαριστώ και όσους ήρθαν να παρακολουθήσουν. Τους άλλους τους έχουμε βάλει σε κατάστιχα.  ::

----------


## socrates

Πόσοι ήμασταν τελικά?

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Ηλία μπράβο και από εμένα. Περιμένουμε με αγωνία το part II.  
> 
> 
> *Ευχαριστώ και όσους ήρθαν να παρακολουθήσουν.*  Τους άλλους τους έχουμε βάλει σε κατάστιχα.


Εμείς ευχαριστούμε πολύ, τόσο τους διοργανωτές, όσο και τον καταπληκτικό *ocean*.

Πόσο ωραία πράγματα συμβαίνουν, όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αγαπούν αυτό που κάνουν και τους αρέσει να το μοιράζονται ...

----------


## jim

Πολύ καλό το fest, μπράβο Ηλία  ::

----------


## nantito

> Πόσοι ήμασταν τελικά?


Περίπου 30

----------


## mojiro

> *Μπορώ να έχω ένα λινκ, στα 11mbps με SNR 50 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ;*



*ΟΧΙ*

----------


## MerNion

> *Μπορώ να έχω ένα λινκ, στα 11mbps με SNR 50 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ;*



*Τσου!*


(Ασε τον τύπο της TIM και δώσε info για το link παραπάνω απο τον μαλλιά)

----------


## wiresounds

> (Ασε τον τύπο της TIM και δώσε info για το link παραπάνω απο τον μαλλιά)


Ρε Ντίτο, τι αμαρτία είναι αυτή ;  ::

----------


## mojiro

βασικα ειναι 92 * 2  ::   ::   ::  ελεος στην dialup μου.......

----------


## ocean

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Αλλα και εγω πρέπει να πω με την σειρά μου οτι είχα υποδειγματικό ακροατήριο.... οποτε μπράβο σε όλους σας.  ::   ::   :: 

Τωρα, για το level 2 seminar, θα επανέλθω σε λίγες μέρες με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις και αν σας αρέσουν το οργανωνουμε ...

----------


## racer

Ηλία πήγες τον projector? Μου τον δανήζεις κι εμένα ?  ::

----------

